# A couple more projects



## James (Jun 24, 2014)

Here are a couple of other all wood projects, Hand tied, ok, carved wooden fishing flies. Used to tie the real things but I like looking at these better.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 24, 2014)

That must be for one really big fish!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice. Do you have a photo of the fly rod and reel used with those?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GARRYSWF (Jun 25, 2014)

Sweet I to would like to see the fishing rod you use them on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## James (Jun 25, 2014)

Still turning that one in my mind,


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 26, 2014)

Thats awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy (Sep 20, 2014)

A lot easier on the eyes for sure......nice job

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Those are cool! But they look like something that Tony @Tclem would use for those Mississippi guberfish. You know, the hairy ones that like toes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice work !


----------

